
Myspace's music purge is the latest careless cultural loss we'll regret - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/10/myspaces-music-purge-is-the-latest-careless-cultural-loss-well-regret
======
thrownaway954
unpopular opinion:

who really cares. they are tons of things lost to time and accident... we move
on. i doubt that there was anything worth wild on myspace that someone hasn't
migrated over to another platform already.

also this is a HUGE reason for supporting projects and collaborations like The
Archive Team ([https://www.archiveteam.org](https://www.archiveteam.org)) and
the WayBackMachine ([https://archive.org](https://archive.org)). we don't give
credit and congrats to these groups enough. i can only imagine how much of the
internet these groups has rescued directly cause of their efforts.

~~~
casion
Your comment seems rather contradictory with "who really cares." soon followed
by "also this is a HUGE reason for".

If nobody cares, why would it be a reason for supporting anything?

